# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  Złe samopoczucie

## TomaszS

Witajcie.

Mam taki mały problem, otóż w tamtym roku zacząłem walczyć z depresją i samobójczymi myślami...
Wydaje mi się że dałem rade, z tym że nie do końca...

Wywróciłem życie do góry nogami... schudłem, wyszedłem do ludzi, walczę z kompleksami, zmieniłem podejście do życia i takie tam różne większe i mniejsze zmiany...

Jeśli by spisać wszystko na kartce to sporo tego będzie, wiem o tym i jestem o tym informowany przez znajomych, ale mnie to nie cieszy już... od jakiegoś czasu humor mi się psuje po wyjściu z siłowni... i wtedy najlepiej bez kija nie podchodzić...

zdrowo się odżywiam, ćwiczę, spotykam się z ludźmi, przyjmuje witaminy a humor dopisuje tylko kiedy spotykam się z przyjaciółmi...

Jakieś pomysły?

----------


## Psychology of Life

Zapraszamy do kontaktu.
Psychology of Life - internetowa poradnia psychoedukacyjna
psychologiazycia . com

----------


## Guacamole

A myślałeś o poszukaniu dodatkowej pasji? Tak sobie teraz pomyślałam, że skoro ćwiczysz i dobrze się odżywiasz to tą wiedzę możesz przekazywać dalej. Na pewno będziesz miał satysfakcję z pomocy komuś innemu i w ten sposób sam lepiej się poczujesz.

----------


## PsychologBMW

Witam Pana, 

Jeśli w przeszłości miały miejsce myśli samobójcze, stany depresyjne, to nie można bagatelizować obecnego samopoczucia. Trudno powiedzieć z czym w Pana sytuacji mamy do czynienia, z  jakim problemem się Pan boryka. Bardzo ważne jest to, co Pani pisze o zastosowanych zmianach w życiu. Rozumiem, że ich wprowadzenie wymagało od Pana sporego wysiłku, jednak w rezultacie (pomimo sukcesu) nie przyniosły one pożądanych skutków. To istotna informacja, że problem tkwi głębiej i warto poszukać jego przyczyny. Ma Pan już ważną wiedzę o sobie - wiele Pan potrafi zrobić, zaangażować się i postarać zmienić coś w życiu - i to jest dobra wiadomość. Ta trudniejsza jednak brzmi - trzeba zejść głębiej, gdyż odnoszę wrażenie, że to, co Pan osiągnął, to zewnętrzna płaszczyzna problemu, jak widać, działająca, ale na krótką metę. 

Pozdrawiam, 
Barbara Michno-Wiecheć, psycholog psychoterapeuta

----------

